# Weighing Tv



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

another post on weighing! we are finally doing it today. It has always bugged me that so much is said that you can't trust what is posted on your tt for it's weight and we pull with half ton hemi. We do not travel with water in tanks and tt is as it was when closed for the winter.We only took out perishables, clothes, or anything worth stealing. All the tools, chairs, and the rest of the crap we seem to think we need are still in the Outback. So for only 2 people and only needing to add televsion, vcr, food,clothes, etc can I safely say we'd add about 600 lbs? I don't get crazy on food because I always seem to be unloading unopened stuff when I get back! I hope I am thinking on high end. I doubt I can get Rick to go to scales again later when we actually do go camping. He has Outback hooked up as he went to brothers house yesterday and they did the lube stuff that needed done,so when he came home I told him I want to go to scales today.
I found this on line, does it sound ok to use? http://rvbasics.com/techtips/weighing-your-rv.html


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Be sure to let us know how you make out. I've been wanting to do the same thing. Would be very cool if they didn't charge you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

when I called ( it's a truck stop) the gal said $6.....I took a loan at the bank to cover it...


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> another post on weighing! we are finally doing it today. It has always bugged me that so much is said that you can't trust what is posted on your tt for it's weight and we pull with half ton hemi. We do not travel with water in tanks and tt is as it was when closed for the winter.We only took out perishables, clothes, or anything worth stealing. All the tools, chairs, and the rest of the crap we seem to think we need are still in the Outback. So for only 2 people and only needing to add televsion, vcr, food,clothes, etc can I safely say we'd add about 600 lbs? I don't get crazy on food because I always seem to be unloading unopened stuff when I get back! I hope I am thinking on high end. I doubt I can get Rick to go to scales again later when we actually do go camping. He has Outback hooked up as he went to brothers house yesterday and they did the lube stuff that needed done,so when he came home I told him I want to go to scales today.
> I found this on line, does it sound ok to use? http://rvbasics.com/techtips/weighing-your-rv.html


Think these links are easier to read/understand and more complete:

Online RV Weight Calculator

RV Towing Tips -How to Weigh

Map Guy


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> when I called ( it's a truck stop) the gal said $6.....I took a loan at the bank to cover it...


Good thinkin Lincoln!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well here's the scoop. The truck stop was a busy busy place, can you believe truckers were using the scales too? THE NERVE!








So we had time only to pull it all onto the big huge CAT scale and stop when told. Then go unhook trailer and come back and weigh just the truck. Here is the what the printous said:

Front axle before 3080 and after 3320
rear axle before 3820 and after 2800
trailer axle 5780
TOTAL 12680

Rick and Cricket were the only occupants in the truck and gas tank had just been filled.
So all of you weight guru's...start talking to me! We have never done this before and weren't sure about the whole process but we had to get what was offered. Was it done appropiately?

TV is 2004 1500 Dodge 5.7 Hemi -Quad Cab -4x4 -Short Bed- Sport Pkg -3.92 axle ratio-20" tires -Equalizer Hitch.
The whole towing capacity and weights boggles my mind at times so I am asking you pro's to tell me! also, the info on the truck door refers to 17" tires but the truck came with 20" tires. I beleive that by putting 17" on we gain 1000 lbs towing capacity? BUT...if we do that, then what happens to the speedometer accuracy? and WHY do we gain towing capacity? Help , advice, and koolaid are all appreciated.....
The trailers lists dry weight of 5700 and we have stuff in it, the typical leave in there stuff including tools, bbq, bedding, cookware, some food, folding table, chairs, both 7 gal tanks are full of propane. Holding, Black, and gray are empty.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Great idea to get weighed, it can be very eye opening.

The way I see it;

Gross weight of your truck hooked up is 6900 and 6120 empty
Subtracting empty from loaded gives you a tongue weight of 780
Total trailer weight (adding tongue weight and axle weight) is 6560

Judging by your loaded and unloaded front axle weights you are not transferring any tongue weight to the front axle but are actually decreasing the load by 240 on the front axle while hooked up. Looks like your wd setup needs some adjustment to correct that.

What are the GVW and axle ratings on the door post label of your truck?

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Great idea to get weighed, it can be very eye opening.
> 
> The way I see it;
> 
> ...


it says: GVWR 6650 lb 3900 front 3900 rear and then says with 17" tires. We have 20".


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> when I called ( it's a truck stop) the gal said $6.....I took a loan at the bank to cover it...


They are free at all the location in Oregon...as long as the station isn't in service for semi's. They just leave the scales on.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Great idea to get weighed, it can be very eye opening.
> 
> The way I see it;
> 
> ...


it says: GVWR 6650 lb 3900 front 3900 rear and then says with 17" tires. We have 20".
[/quote]

Welcome to the overweight 1/2 ton truck club







. Just like most of the rest of us towing with 1/2 ton trucks, you have headroom on axle ratings, gross combined rating and tow rating but have passed right on by the important one, gross vehicle weight rating which for your vehicle is 6650#. On the plus side, if you adjust your weight distribution setup and get more weight going to the front axle, that will give you some more breathing room with the rear axle as you are within 70# of that limit. On the minus side you are over the GVW of 6650# by 250# as you weighed it. Any extra passengers or gear over what was in the truck when it was weighed will put you further over the maximum rating. Not grossly overweight, but overweight.

We're in a similar spot with our truck, we are right at the GVW with ours packed to travel.

I can't really help you out with the 17" vs. 20" wheel info as I'm not familiar with it, sorry.

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

so Rick and I have been uh, "weighing" our options. We stopped and chatted at Dave Smith today on our way home for Montana. The guy was incredibly nice and honest in saying that we are fine with our truck. Yes the added umph of diesel would be great, but the cost involved, the short distances Rick drives to work would be hard on it. Sooooo....I ordered a Build sheet from Chrysler-Daimler on my truck by vin #. It show exactly what the truck was born with and the 20" tires are the legs is was given at the birthing place. I asked THEM to tell me exactly the tow rating on OUR truck, she put me on hold and came back and said 8600. She couldn't forward to me what she had because it was part of their system. She said I could go to Dodge.com and go to towing and punch in the info. So I asked HER to do it with what she had right in front of her and she came back....8600. If I can't feel confident when it's coming from CD with our trucks birth certificate in front her, then how can I feel confident on anything else? they made the truck to tow 8600, by golly it better do a damn good job if we are 1,000 or more under that capacity when we do tow. Our trailers dry weight is 5800 ( yeah, I know, is it true?). Rick took it to the scales as I stated. NOW, we are determined beyond determined to know . Soooo he says we are emptying the trailer of everything but the bedding. She will be as empty as we can get her. And he is going to the scales again and will wait as long as it takes for thet truckers to be done so we don't feel rushed and hopefully the 19 yr old gal that was more interested in the boys waiting for her won't be working and give me her undivided attention, if not, I may have to get MOTHERLY with her.








When we bought the trailer we thought that perhaps with just the 2 of us (ie:no kids and kids necessities) we would perhaps be about 6500 . Well, until we have her empty we won't really be able to decide what we will do. We even went so far as to look at trailers while in Montana, lighter trailers....and GASP! they weren't Outbacks!


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Doxie,

This whole weight issue can be very confusing. And the truck manfacturers don't make it any easier to understand.

Basically, there are two weight limits about which you need to be concerned:

*GVWR* = Gross Vehicle Weight Rating ... this is the limit of what your truck can *carry* (i.e., the weight of the truck itself, plus anything and everything you put *in* the truck)

*GCWR* = Gross Combined Weight Rating ... this is the limit of what your truck can *pull* in addition to everything it is carrying.

Both of these are impacted by the Curb Weight of the truck.

The manufacturers tend to talk about *payload* and *towing capacity*. And they always talk about the maximum capability of the truck. This rarely represents reality.

Payload = GVWR - (Curb Weight + anything else in the truck)

Towing Capacity = GCWR - (Curb Weight + anything else in the truck)

In your case, I think when you asked the Daimler Chrysler rep for the "tow rating" for your truck, they probably gave you the "Towing Capacity" which is ~ 8,600#. However, I don't think that this is the rating that you're exceeding. If you take the 6,120# that your truck weighs, add the 8,600 towing capacity, you get ~14,700#. That's probably a little higher than your actual GCWR, but still above the combined weight that you saw at the scales (12,680#). Dodge lists the GCWR for the current model year 1500 at 14,000#. So I think you're OK as far as GCWR is concerned.

You stated that the sticker on your truck lists the GVWR = 6,650#. And the results of your weigh-in show that, when hooked up to your TT, your truck is trying to "carry" 3,080 + 3,820 = 6,900#. This is where you are exceeding the ratings for your truck. This is not unusual for half-ton trucks as you get into the larger trailers.

If you are under the limits for GCWR (which it looks like you are), then you may still be able to get under for GVWR by moving stuff from the front of the trailer to the rear while towing. Not sure if that's practical for your particular situation ... just a thought. This will transfer weight behind the axle of the TT, and reduce the load that the tongue is putting on the TV. Not sure if it will reduce it by 250#, but it may be worth a try.

Good luck!
- Roger.

PS - sorry for the long post!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RLW7302 said:


> Hi Doxie,
> 
> This whole weight issue can be very confusing. And the truck manfacturers don't make it any easier to understand.
> 
> ...


when I went to Dodge website it gave option of talking to someone so I did. He said 7550 with the 20" tires and 8900 if we change to 17" tires and get speedometer recalibrated. He said gross veh wt 6650 he said curb of 5300= front 3051 rear 2246 .He said gross axle front and rear 3900,he said gross combined 13000. He said the 20" tires change the center of gravity and 17" is better. If my gross veh wt is 6650, how come the truck weighed so much with one person, one dog and full tank of gas?sure doesn't leave much room for carrying ME (yes I wanna go! and weigh 145) and the stuff we need to put in it. Now THAT concerns me!He said trailer loaded shouldn't be over 7550.
Soooooooo my friends. IF we keep this trailer (A) would it make much difference to go 17" tires (







we can't carry much in truck if we wanna ride in it??? if you were going to keep this trailer and this truck combo what would YOU do? and no, changing gear ratio or messing with it isn't option, we have extended warranty. So, we can move more weight to rear of trailer but still, if you were going to keep this set up, what is the maximum any of you would feel comfortable as the loaded trailer weight? Donchya just love keeping answering these questions for Outbackers??


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

20" tires will not change anything concering GVWR. What they likely will do is reduce your GCWR and tow rating because increasing the tire size reduces the final gear ratio. The 17" will increase final axle ration, GCWR, and tow capacity but not GVWR which is what you busted on.

Take notice that the sticker on the door panel gives you GVWR and axle ratings and also supplies you with the pressure on a given tire size to meet those ratings. That is all that is there. Bigger axle, bigger springs, bigger frame, brakes, would get you GVWR. Those are all on a 2500 series truck.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> if you were going to keep this trailer and this truck combo what would YOU do?


We faced this exact same position 4 years ago, our trailer was a bit too heavy and long for our yukon. My wife liked the truck and it would have cost us more to move to a bigger truck than a smaller trailer so the coachman we had was traded for the outback we have now. My wife still talks about how much she liked the other trailer but towing safely was more important.

Good luck making your decisions,

Mike


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

anyone need a 27rsds?







I am willing to downsize and be done with this!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Or you could pick up that suburban swany posted in the for sale section.............









Mike


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

I will contend that changing to 17" rims and tires will give you MORE payload capability since a set of 17 inch wheels will weigh LESS than a set of 20 inch wheels. The question is, "how much less?". It may be enough to get you back within your GVWR, but will still be very close.

As mentioned earlier, this is exactly the situation that 1/2 ton tow vehicles have to contend with: GVWR limitations. The manufacturers are not helping by pushing high hp/torque 1/2 ton models that claim to tow 10,000 lbs! Yes, they may tow that much, but they still have 1/2 ton payload capacities!

I weighed our rig last year packed for our trip to the beach, and I had 485 lbs of GCWR left, but only 245 lbs of GVWR left on the truck. I will just have to live with being at the max until a load of cash falls from the sky and I can buy a new 3/4 ton truck.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

camping479 said:


> Or you could pick up that suburban swany posted in the for sale section.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it's in my thoughts, I emailed another Obker who has one for mor info....
it has 3.73 gear ratio, smaller than our 3.92....so I need some feedback on that from you Outbackers!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I think it has the 8.1 litre(496) motor so the 3.73's will have no problem pulling and you won't need to worry about the GVWR either.

Mike


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

> Welcome to the overweight 1/2 ton truck club
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I found very similar numbers with my Z71 Silverado when I did the weigh in. The thing I don't understand is the axles are within and the GCWR is within so why does it matter wether the weight is on the truck or on the camper? Why does shifting weight off the truck to the camper (in this case about 250lb) make it better? It still has to stop the same weight and niether axle is overloaded. I have never seen a good explanation of how these numbers are generated so I can make sense of it.

The conundrum is why I went with the 2500 version.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

OutbackPM said:


> > Welcome to the overweight 1/2 ton truck club
> >
> >
> >
> ...


The only explanation I've been given is that a part or parts somewhere on the truck be it the brakes, a part in the transmission, some bushing or bolt somewhere, whatever it is is at it's designed limit at the GVWR. Whether that's true or not I don't know but that's the only explanation I've found that makes a degree of sense to me.

Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Doxie... You will think I'm crazy here..

I am now about done with a prototype hitch that I'm hoping to market soon, maybe end of the year, but prolly not till next year.

It supports the whole tongue weight of the trailer.. It is totally adjustable to any hitch height, and is totally adjustable to any weight... If you have, say a 1000 lb tongue weight, YOU can decide how much weight you'd like placed on either the trailer or the truck.. This is a modification of a 1950's patent that never worked.. Not much of it is left, except for the mechanical idea.. Basically I am adding our technology to an old design.. Its something totally new and few have ever thought about.

Basically the weight of the entire trailer becomes totally independant of the tow vehicle.. If your truck came with a 1600 payload capacity.. Then while pulling a 7-8000 lb trailer you still have a 1600 payload capacity in your pick up, as none of the trailer's weight is on the truck, if thats what you'd like.

I'm going as fast as money will allow right now.. If things work out, I'll be looking for about 10 people willing to test my invention... I'm hoping they will sell for around 1200 dollars.. Stll working on all that..

I have been testing this device, and I will tell you it feels strange to tow something and not feel anything but the load behind you, as the feeling of the weight on the truck is gone.. The truck rides as if it doesnt have a load.. It rides like an empty truck towing a trailer.. It is working excellent so far..

If all works out, I will be looking for 1/2 ton and suv owners as this is one of the test targets I have... It will also work on a 5th wheel set up.. Its hitch mounted, so again a 5th wheel owner could use this to remove the weight of the pin off of the truck..

Doxie, you as well as myself, are who could use something like this. About any 3/4 5th wheel puller could have great use of this too.. As like all have said, the gcw is great, but the gvw is a problem.. This is why I started this project.

Dont hold me too this yet, as I am going to spend the next few months doing some hard testing on my own rig.. I cant make any commentment yet.. But the reason I'm writing is I feel so far this looks very favorable.. I think right now finding enough money to get this off the ground is going to be harder than making the product work.. I'm not looking for money from others, as I dont work well with others, no partners for me.. I prefer to work by myself, on my own.. THIS is why I drive a semi truck.. lol If i cant totally float it... I wont do it at all..

Just wanting you too know I'm working on a fix for this type of problem.

Carey


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

One more thing.. You can simply install a 50 series tire on the 20 inch rim.. Your truck now has either 275/60 or 65 series..

This will lower the tire height to within a smudge of the 17..

A 285/50/20 is 31 inches tall. A 265/70/17 tire is also 31 tall.. I looked this up a while back, I do remember these two sizes being very similar in height..

This will also lower your gear ratio to a 4.17. A 55 series tire will lower your gear ratio to a 4.04..

Carey


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Doxie... You will think I'm crazy here..
> 
> I am now about done with a prototype hitch that I'm hoping to market soon, maybe end of the year, but prolly not till next year.
> 
> ...


that is absolutely marvelous! I am so excited for you! I totally understand the independant thing. I will anxiousely be waiting to learn about and see your invention! we will still have the 1500 then....BUT.......as of today , we won't have an Outback. It was a decision that was based on the whole weight thing and having our eyes opened when we weighed it all. The 5800 dry weight is obviousley without the options. The trailer we are getting is 4500 lbs ( or something like that) and it's guaranteed. We made it part of the deal that they tow it to the scales and we'll meet them there to witness the weigh in. So conginent on it all being true, we'll be owners of a new trailer. I will still be on the Outback forum if they'll have me







sniffle.
I'll watch for your new invention!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I hope it all works out for you with the new trailer







What brand is it? There's lots of other great trailers out there.

You're always welcome here...........

Mike


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Doxie gang.
It will be a tough transition, but we "Outbackers at heart" seem to always be welcome here. In the end we all have to do what is best for us as individuals/families to be "happy campers".

Good luck!
Scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

We are getting a Kodiak 30bh-sl, the pictures in the link show it in picture 2 and 4 across the top and then the bedroom at the bottom. I took pix too, and will post when I get a chance. The ironic thing is that the outside is covered in the outdoors theme and has BEARS!!!!!!!!!!! ( anyone who knows me, knows I am terrified of the darn things-go figure).
I didn't want this big of trailer but Rick mostly insisted because the weight is perfect and the seating in this thing is WOW! the huge wrap around dinette not only seats 600 people







it folds into very large bed.Cool! the sofa also makes into bed and there is a set of bunks. The bottom bunk lifts up flat for storage and the access door is outside. I like the bathroom at the opposite end of bedroom so maybe Rick can sleep since I get up earlier. Get this....are you ready??? 3, countem 3 cable/ 12 volt outlets! yes!!!!!! woo hoo! and they appear to be solid. Annndddd get this....are you ready??? plenty of plugs ins! woo hoo! ok, I'll quit bragging until I post real pix. Oh, one more thing....the roof??? solid rubber coated with something, anyway it's 5" thick and you can walk on and if you use rocker type chairs you can sit on it! the rep for the company is at the rv sale ( from Indiana) so I talked to her in full and have her name, rank,serial # (ha!ha!) I have her card and all she told me. I am so wary now that I want all my i's dotted and t's crossed, I wan't no questions. I haven't looked to see if there is an Kodiak site, but right now don't care, I love the Outbacker's and hope I won't be kicked out of the club







. You're all my friends! we will go back and look and re look and re look to be sure we are thinking of everything....sheesh, we are getting pathetic. 











































http://www.skamper-rv.com/SkamperEight.htm



snsgraham said:


> Doxie gang.
> It will be a tough transition, but we "Outbackers at heart" seem to always be welcome here. In the end we all have to do what is best for us as individuals/families to be "happy campers".
> 
> Good luck!
> Scott


thank you!


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Congratulations on the new TT! How exciting for you all!

Scott


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

Congratulations on the new TT. We looked at that brand too before settling on the OB. I liked the weights alright, but we wanted the bigger holding tanks.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

GoVols said:


> Congratulations on the new TT. We looked at that brand too before settling on the OB. I liked the weights alright, but we wanted the bigger holding tanks.


that crossed my mind too and then I have to remember, we do so little dry camping that when we do , I think we can "live with it", know what I mean ? It seems you trade this for that when buying rv unless you have gobs of dough and can buy BIG truck to pull BIG trailer with it's BIG space and BIG holding tanks...ha!ha! We went back to today and looked at our new baby and checked, and pushed and pulled and did anything I could think of. The airyness is very nice , lots of elbow room with the big slide and the windows bring in plenty of light. I am getting antsy to get it here and stuff moved from one to the other and "get on with it"! the whole tv, weight crud over with........


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to hear the outcome of your weighing experience. As you have probably read in my "weighed my truck" posts, I had a similar experience regarding the confusing and skewed weights given by Keystone. Before we purchased, I used the weights is the brochure to figure our TV needs. We were able to upgrade our TV to what was needed, and I thought, from my (inflated) weight calculations, that we would have plenty of room with both the GVW of TV and the TT. Well guess what. We are just under the GVWR of the TV and just over (maybe) on the TT GVWR. this is because the weights listed in the TT on the sticker are 240lbs heavier than the brochure weights. Keystone uses weight of 50gals fresh water because that is in the rear of the trailer and takes some of the tongue weight, but uses only one propane tank and no batteries. Then take into account the KRS is designed to have cargo in the front, the tongue weight is guaranteed to max out the 1200lb limit on a factory hitch (which is not good to start with). All this was learned AFTER the purchase of the TT. Thought I bought plenty of truck, only to find I am within limits (barely) and the factory hitch is crappy and needs to be replaced. Not an insurmountable problem, but kind of disappointing considering the money that has been spent on both TT and TV. So, I share this to let you know you are not the only one in that particular boat. Oh, and I just read read somewhere that "heavy duty" trucks don't really start until the 3500 and up models. I won't be driving one of those around town just so I pull a TT
david


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

beachbum said:


> Sorry to hear the outcome of your weighing experience. As you have probably read in my "weighed my truck" posts, I had a similar experience regarding the confusing and skewed weights given by Keystone. Before we purchased, I used the weights is the brochure to figure our TV needs. We were able to upgrade our TV to what was needed, and I thought, from my (inflated) weight calculations, that we would have plenty of room with both the GVW of TV and the TT. Well guess what. We are just under the GVWR of the TV and just over (maybe) on the TT GVWR. this is because the weights listed in the TT on the sticker are 240lbs heavier than the brochure weights. Keystone uses weight of 50gals fresh water because that is in the rear of the trailer and takes some of the tongue weight, but uses only one propane tank and no batteries. Then take into account the KRS is designed to have cargo in the front, the tongue weight is guaranteed to max out the 1200lb limit on a factory hitch (which is not good to start with). All this was learned AFTER the purchase of the TT. Thought I bought plenty of truck, only to find I am within limits (barely) and the factory hitch is crappy and needs to be replaced. Not an insurmountable problem, but kind of disappointing considering the money that has been spent on both TT and TV. So, I share this to let you know you are not the only one in that particular boat. Oh, and I just read read somewhere that "heavy duty" trucks don't really start until the 3500 and up models. I won't be driving one of those around town just so I pull a TT
> david


it somehow does make me feel better1 ha!ha! it seems that there are too many of us that experience the same plight, one way or another, I had to come to a solution, living with the uncertainty was really eating at me....


----------

